# Sin sonido en mi Toshiba ...

## Luciernaga

Acabo de agenciarme un portátil Toshiba Satellite Pro con W7 Pro y funciona de maravilla, pero ... quise instalar Gentoo en él (de hecho ya está instalado) y me ha surgido un problema de carencia de sonidos de audio, tengo habilitado en el kernel todo cuanto hace referencia al chip Intel HD audio y alsaconf me reporta que no detecta el chip ... ????????

http://img135.imageshack.us/i/pantallazorootlocalhost.png/

[IMG]http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img840.imageshack.us/i/pantallazorootlocalhost.png/

[IMG]http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

¿Qué solución puedo resolver? Gracias. Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

alsaconf no lo detecta pero tu kernel si. Posiblemente el control principal de sonido esta apagado. Mira esta conversacion.

----------

## Luciernaga

Sin solución ... de momento, a ver ... leído el contenido del enlace 'conversacion' resulta lo siguiente:

amixer scontents reporta esto a continuación:

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-65.25dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-65.25dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-65.25dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-65.25dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',1

  Capabilities: volume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%]

  Front Right: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Beep',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 23 [74%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [74%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 31

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-16.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-16.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%]

  Front Right: 0 [0%]

... y amixer set Master unmute reporta esto otro:

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

... emito alsaconf y .... nada no detecta el chip con el resultado del primer mensaje ...

aarrggghhhhh ....

----------

## gringo

si ejecutas /etc/init.d/alsasound start que pasa ?

estás seguro que el chip en cuestión está soportado ?

Además parece que tiene dos dispositivos de audio en tu portátil, no sé si hay que hacer alguna cosa especial para que alsa use uno u otro ( imagino que si).

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

Yo creo que está todo bien.

Los TOSHIBA, muchas veces llevan un control de volumen mecánico y externo en forma de ruedecita en la parte frontal o en los laterales. Puede que esté apagado de ese control.

----------

## Luciernaga

Para gringo, continúo sin sonido, lo mismo sucede si ejecuto [color=blue]/etc/init.d/alsasound start[/color] en la pantalla negra Terminal (modo texto) como en el escritorio GNOME en el Terminal de root (adjunto gráfico), carga los módulos genéricos del sonido pero sigue sin emitir audio ...

http://img843.imageshack.us/i/pantallazorootlocalhost.png/

[IMG]http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Para quilosaq, negativo, no incorpora ningún tipo de interruptor a modo de ruedecita, excepto que en el teclado existen un conjunto de teclas alternativas de control, es decir, pulsando la tecla alternativa de función Fn + la tecla 3 disminuye el volumen de sonido, pulsando la tecla alternativa de función Fn + la tecla 4 aumenta el volumen de sonido, pulsando la tecla alternativa de función Fn + Esc al parecer actúa como interruptor (trataré de afotar el teclado) pero ... digo yo ... si el controlador no está cargado como carajos van a funcionar sus controles ...

aarrgghhhhhh ....

Después de todas esas pruebas continúo con el resultado del primer mensaje ...

----------

## Luciernaga

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/tecladotoshiba2.jpg/

[IMG]http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/5838/tecladotoshiba2.jpg[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bien, agregando a lo anteriormente expuesto, este es el teclado del portátil Toshiba Satellite Pro que en W7 la combinación de teclas para controlar el sonido funcionan de maravilla, en cambio no doy con la solución para con la Gentoo ...

Deduzco que de algún modo hay que activar/abrir/desbloquear el chip de sonido pero ... ¿cómo? ...

Muchas gracias por las respuestas y por vuestro sentido de ayuda ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
dmesg | grep -5 ALSA
```

?

----------

## quilosaq

¿Y 

```
amixer info
```

?

----------

## Luciernaga

http://img842.imageshack.us/i/pantallazorootlocalhost.png/

[IMG]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Como se puede ver en el gráfico dmesg con ALSA ni con alsa proporciona ningún resultado, en cambio amixer si que detecta el chip de sonido Intel ...

?????

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Acabo de encontrarme con otro problema ... al parecer ahilo bruixas ...

Llevo dos días intentando configurar la inalámbrica y me han desaparecido archivos de la red ... curioso no?

Visto lo visto voy a formatear e instalar "cuidadosamente" otra vez la GENTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ...

Hasta pronto  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Llevo dos días intentando configurar la inalámbrica y me han desaparecido archivos de la red ...

 

Esto podría deberse a una reciente actualización de baselayout (y su dependencia obligatoria openrc). Al pasar de la versión 1 a la 2 se pueden perder los archivos net.interfaz_de_red, como net.eth0 o net.wlan0. Sólo hay que volverlos a crear. Está explicado en la guía de actualización Baselayout and OpenRC Migration Guide.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Luciernaga wrote:*   ...
> 
> Llevo dos días intentando configurar la inalámbrica y me han desaparecido archivos de la red ... 
> 
> Esto podría deberse a una reciente actualización de baselayout (y su dependencia obligatoria openrc). Al pasar de la versión 1 a la 2 se pueden perder los archivos net.interfaz_de_red, como net.eth0 o net.wlan0. Sólo hay que volverlos a crear. Está explicado en la guía de actualización Baselayout and OpenRC Migration Guide.

 

Muchas gracias por la info quilosaq ... ello me ha obligado a visitar (verificar) los manuales online y ... ¡oh sorpresa! ... recientemente publicados con interesantes modificaciones respecto a los que tenía impresos que databan del 2010.

No obstante esta cuestión queda pospuesta para otro hilo más descriptivo sobre el problema que en su momento postearé.

Volviendo a lo que nos ocupa aquí y ahora resulta que he formateado las particiones de la Gentoo que tenía instalada tomando muy buena nota de los pasos seguidos y apuntando sobre papel y lapìz cosas que se me hubieran pasado por alto. De momento el CD minimal de instalación ~x86_64 me detecta los siguientes dispositivos interesantes:

Soundcard:

ATI Technologies Inc. Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5600 Series] driver = snd_hda_intel

VideoCard:

ATI Technologies Inc. Madison [AMD Radeon HD 5000M Series]

Con el resultado del primer mensaje, "no detecta el chip de sonido" ... aarrgghhhhhh  :Sad: 

Pero ... (en la instalación) he emergido alsa-utils y alsa-tools, y al lanzar alsaconf resultado negativo como ya conocemos, pero ....

Al ejecutar alsamixer (por probar) aparece como normal y en pantalla me presenta lo siguiente:

Card: HDA Intel

Chip: Realtek ALC259

View: F3: [Playback] F4: Capture F5: All

Item: Internal Mic Boost

F1: Help

F2: System Information

F6: Select sound card

Esc: Exit

Y lo más curioso estoy en la fase justamente anterior a la instalación de Xorg y me ha desaparecido el archivo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ................

pasmaooooooo

Esto me da mal fario ....

----------

## Txema

Lo del sonido no sé, yo también tengo una HDA intel con driver de Realtek y me ha funcionado siempre a la primera, pero lo de la desaparición de /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 se debe, como te han dicho más arriba al cambio a baselayout-2 (leete la guía entera no se te vaya a pasar algo más  :Wink: )

Un saludo

P.D: lo has compilado como módulo o directamente en el kernel?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Y lo más curioso estoy en la fase justamente anterior a la instalación de Xorg y me ha desaparecido el archivo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  ....

 

Como la instalación es reciente se habrá instalado el nuevo paquete openrc. En la guia que apunté dice que ya no se utiliza /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 sino /etc/conf.d/modules y la sintaxis de su contenido también ha cambiado ligeramente.

Cuando consigas cargar el presunto módulo de sonido adecuado (o integrarlo en el kernel) cuenta si hay algún resultado.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> P.D: lo has compilado como módulo o directamente en el kernel?

 

Compilado como módulo, no permite cargarlo directamente en el kernel ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Txema

Eso sí que es raro, yo tengo todo alsa integrado en el kernel, compruébalo a ver si puedes ponerlo así y te ahorras los problemas de los módulos.

Un saludo.

----------

## Luciernaga

Más leña al fuego ....

Acabo de instalar Debian Squeeze 6 y funciona de P.M. sin problemas.

O sea, que el problema es de Gentoo, tal vez del compilado del núcleo, o que se yo ....  :Sad: 

aarrgghhhhhhhh ....

----------

## duryodhana

¿ Has visto la guía alsa para gentoo? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml

creo que necesitas estas opciones activadas en la configuración del núcleo.

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y
```

----------

## Luciernaga

Poooos ... sí ... las tengo compiladas exactamente igual ... y en Gentoo no funciona el sonido ...  :Sad: 

----------

## duryodhana

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v481/Koliavas/alsamixer1.png

Esto es mi alsamixer. Ten cuidado si hay algún canal de sonido apagado.

----------

